# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Ongesteld

## sherality

hoi k ben een meisje van 16 jaar k word onregelmatig ongesteld soms om de 5 maanden of om de negen maanden of soms om de 3 maanden wie kan me mischien advies geven

----------


## xylina

hoi hoi, 
mischien een gesprekje met je huisarts hij kan je dan de pil voorschrijven( er zijn verschillende soorten) deze helpt je om een regelmatige ongesteldheid te krijgen.

je huisarts heeft geheimhoudingsplicht als je er bv niet met ouders over durft te hebben.

groetjes

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Sherality,

De beste manier om de onregelmatige menstruatie weer regelmatig te krijgen is idd een vorm van anticonceptie, de pil bijvoorbeeld. Maak eens een afspraak bij je huisarts en laat je adviseren  :Wink: 

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Elisunn

Hoi Sherality,

zoals ook de rest al zegt, zou ik even langs je huisarts gaan, zodat hij/zij je de pil kan voorschrijven. heeft bij mij ook erg goed geholpen!

Groetjes Elise

----------

